# Please help me identify this piece of music



## tonia (Nov 24, 2020)

Dear all clever people at Talk Classical,

I keep hearing this piece of music in various documentaries, but cannot find out where it's from/who composed it!

View attachment Identify classical music piece (online-audio-converter.com).mp3


Would anyone be able to help me??


----------

